# How long does it take for dropsy to kill a fish?



## Fishnoob78

I have a betta that has dropsy. It has been at least a week and a half since I first noticed an enlarged body. Now half of it's body has pine coned. 

I have been medicating for 4 days now. I don't think I caught it in time. The fish is still somewhat active (flaring) and hungry. I have fed it hardly any food in the last week. 

I don't want the fish to suffer. Once I notice that it is suffering I will euthanize it. If you have had a fish with dropsy how long before it became really ill?

thanks


----------



## Damon

Could be days, could be months. Depends on the fish and the conditions. Each fish is different.


----------



## Zoe

I had a badi with dropsy, she dies about 1.5 weeks after her condition became apparent... But that was about 1 week after bringing her home so the stress of moving may have exacerbated it.


----------



## Fishnoob78

Months..wow.

My betta is very swollen. I can't imagine that he is painless in this condition.

I don't know what to do. I hate the idea that one of my fish is suffering, even if it is just a little. However, there is always that small chance that it can recover. Even if it just a 1% chance. I don't want to do anything until I am absolutely sure it will die.


----------



## Damon

Well dropsy is normally fatal. While I don't think there have been tests to determine the survival rate, I'd say they are less than 3%.


----------



## fish_doc

Dropsy is not contagious. BUT typically it is a sign of somthing not right in the tank. Make sure your water conditions are up to par or it may seem like you will have a epidemic because all the fish are in the same environment. Because different species have different needs usually when one fish gets it you will notice other fish of the same species will also come down with it. No one is sure what causes Dropsy but it is known that the pineconelike result is exactly that a "result" of somthing else going on. Sometimes nutrition can also play a role in the issue. Make sure you offer a variety of foods for all your fish to help fend off future similar deaths. A third thing that can cause this is pathogens. The only way to figure out which ones would be to wait for the death of the fish then diesect the fish and check out various areas under a microscope. Not somthing most of us have the ability to do. Even then the majority of these pathogens are not contagious. 

The best way to keep your fish from getting Dropsey is by water changes, proper food, and a good overall environment. And it depends on which one of these are not sufficent for the fish and how far off it is that will lead to how long it takes to overcome the fish to the point of death.


----------



## Fishnoob78

I euthanized my betta tonight. It was harder to do than I thought it would be, made me feel rotten. He was getting worse every day. I dont want any of my fish to ever suffer.

This is the only fish that I have ever had that got sick. I also have a 46 gallon cichlid tank and another betta.

My betta was in a 5 1/2 gallon tank. No filter, but I did a 90-100% water change every other day. I also cleaned the insides of the tank every water change and took out rocks/plants often for cleaning. 

I rotate between 3 types of food for my bettas.

My other betta, first fish I have ever owned, is kept the same way.


----------



## girth vader

Fishnoob78 said:


> I euthanized my betta tonight. It was harder to do than I thought it would be, made me feel rotten. He was getting worse every day. I dont want any of my fish to ever suffer.
> 
> This is the only fish that I have ever had that got sick. I also have a 46 gallon cichlid tank and another betta.
> 
> My betta was in a 5 1/2 gallon tank. No filter, but I did a 90-100% water change every other day. I also cleaned the insides of the tank every water change and took out rocks/plants often for cleaning.
> 
> I rotate between 3 types of food for my bettas.
> 
> My other betta, first fish I have ever owned, is kept the same way.


sorry to hear that man.  :rip:


----------



## fish_doc

Its not easy to do. But now he is not in pain anymore.


----------

